# Stuffed Cherry tomatoes-rec.



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2006)

_I would rather eat a sweet from the garden tomato than a cookie and we have these as often as I can make them for an appy._
_36-cherry tomatoes_
_1-lb. shredded crab meat_
_1/4-c. fresh lime juice_
_3-0z. softened cream cheese_
_1/4-c. cream_
_2-Tab. mayo_
_1-Tab finely minced sweet onion_
_1/2-tea. minced or crushed garlic_
_1-tea. dried dill_
_1-tea. Worcestershire _
_several drops Tabasco_
_salt if you need it._
_Marinate the crab in the lime juice at least an hour. Drain well. /combine cheese,cream,and mayo and blend til smooth. Mix together with drained crab and remaining ingredients. Fill tomatoes and chill_
_enjoy,_
_ Another idea would be a bacon filling: Use 1-1/2 lbs. bacon, cooked and crumbled 8 green onions finely chopped I use both green and white of onion, and 1/3c. mayo, Mix all together and stuff your tomatoes..I get tomatoes done ahead and turn them upside down to drain before stuffing._
_kadesma _


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 15, 2006)

This looks great, I have to make some nibblies for my brother's photographic Gallery opening and I will try this. Thanks


----------



## letscook (Jul 15, 2006)

i have taken cherry tomatoes, mixed up some creamcheese and parmasen cheese together and then added some crumbled cooked bacon then stuffed the tomatoes putting liitle bacon crumbs on top of each.  place them on lettuce and you have mini BLT     sorry no measurement, i just mixed it up one day after having a supper crop in the garden and didn't know what to do with them all.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> This looks great, I have to make some nibblies for my brother's photographic Gallery opening and I will try this. Thanks


You're welcome, I hope the opening is a smash..Wish your brother the best of luck.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2006)

letscook said:
			
		

> i have taken cherry tomatoes, mixed up some creamcheese and parmasen cheese together and then added some crumbled cooked bacon then stuffed the tomatoes putting liitle bacon crumbs on top of each. place them on lettuce and you have mini BLT sorry no measurement, i just mixed it up one day after having a supper crop in the garden and didn't know what to do with them all.


Sounds like a winner letscook. Will give them a try.  Thank you for sharing.

kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2006)

Both sound great! This is going on the will try list.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Both sound great! This is going on the will try list.


glad you like  

kadesma


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 4, 2007)

I stuff mine with a mixture of smoked turkey, chives and french onion dip. Stuffed cherry tomatoes are really good.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

chasinmichigan said:
			
		

> I stuff mine with a mixture of smoked turkey, chives and french onion dip. Stuffed cherry tomatoes are really good.


Hi Chas,
your recipe sounds wonderful, I'll have to give it a try..You can never have to many stuffed cherry or grape tomatoes.  Thanks for sharing with us.

kadesma


----------



## karadekoolaid (Mar 6, 2007)

I've only ever stuffed them with a tuna salad (tuna, olives, capers, onion, red peppers) .
Your crab stuffing looks delicious Kadesma! Thanks!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 6, 2007)

They all sound yummy to me, thanks for the recipes !  I can eat a little basket full while watching t.v. - like popcorn,  love em' !!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 6, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> They all sound yummy to me, thanks for the recipes ! I can eat a little basket full while watching t.v. - like popcorn, love em' !!


I can to Barb, except I have to buy two baskets because Ethan loves tomatoes and will eat a half of a basket or more by himself!! 

kadesma


----------

